# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Majka šestoro djece traži pomoć u odjeći, obući, potrepštinama...

## passek

Ako mozete pomoci a i prosiriti
http://tinyurl.com/ph443s5


Izmijenila sam nekoliko sms-ova sa zenom iz gornjeg
linka: majka šestoro djece traži pomoć, 0922407327.
Situacija je teška. Treba im odjeća, kao i higijenske potrepštine, pelene, hrana... što prije.

----------


## passek

> Ako mozete pomoci a i prosiriti
> http://tinyurl.com/ph443s5
> 
> 
> Izmijenila sam nekoliko sms-ova sa zenom iz gornjeg
> linka: majka šestoro djece traži pomoć, 0922407327.
> Situacija je teška. Treba im odjeća, kao i higijenske potrepštine, pelene, hrana... što prije.


Podižem. Hrana najpotrebnija!

----------


## *meri*

koliko su stara djeca?

----------


## passek

> koliko su stara djeca?


Nisam bila dugo na forumu pa evo tek sad odgovaram.

Dečki su 2g, 3g, 6g (ide sad u školu), 13g, i 15g, a curica 11g.

Sve je dobrodošlo za klince (obuća za klince, odjeća... a mislim je OK i: igračke, knjigice, pribor za školu)
a fali i higijenskog pribora i sada kazu pogotovo hrane!!

----------

